# Router mit OpenWrt/DD-WRT



## Liistefano (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Bin derzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen Wlan-Router mit Modem der meine aktuelle 7270 ersetzen soll.
Der Router sollte aufjedenfall Open-WRT bzw DD-WRT fähig sein und auch ein VDSL-Modem sowie min 1GB-Lan Port besitzen.
Der rest kann ruhig derzeitiger Standard sein. Preislich dürfte der Router so bei max 150-200€ liegen.


----------



## lialiohu (11. Januar 2013)

Ein DD-Wrt bzw. open wrt Router mit eingebauten Vdsl modem gibt es zurzeit nicht zu kaufen. Falls du Trotzdem einen wrt Router verwenden willst musst du ein Vdsl Modem Vorschalten. 

Vdsl Modems kann man für ca 20 euro ersteigern. zb speedlink1113 speedport 221 usw.

Beispiele für wrt router
Netgear WNDR3700v2  hat alles starke cpu 680mhz vpn ,openvpn ...aber mittelmäsiger empfang   Achung nur der V2 bzw.V1 ist kompatibel  
  /neuste ddwrt Firmware bringt mehr Reichweite   ca.80euro

Asus_RT-N16 fast gleich ausser cpu 533mhz und kein 5ghz wlan aber Antennen können ausgetauscht werden ca. 80 euro

Und es gibt  auch noch ein paar günstige  Tplink oder buffalo  router. für ca. 30-50 neu

Buffalo router unterstützen ab Werk ddwrt.


Was ich dir empfehlen kann wenn man auch noch voip betreiben muss ist einen  Speedport w920  oder fritzbox 7570 oder 7360 zukaufen und die W920 mit einer Fritzbox Firmware zu betreiben ca 50€ -150€


negativ bei w920 bzw Fritzbox 7570 keine 1gb lan kompitatlität bei der 7570 bzw W920

Der speedport /7570 hat die gleiche cpu wie deine Fritzbox 7270 wenn diese dir zu viele mucken macht würde ich diese nicht holen

Fritzbox 7360 hat das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis wenn man sie für 100Euro bekommt  1GB lan + starke cpu 500mhz

Die Fritzbox 7390 ist nicht zu empfehlen da das eingebaute Vdsl modem schlecht synct.Das machen die anderen vdsl Fritzboxen besser.




Achtung bei der einwahl eines DDwrt Routers (mit modem) ins Vdsl netz sollte normalerweise ein Vlan tagging erfolgen.

Siehe Vdsl einstellungen bei ddwrt


----------



## Liistefano (11. Januar 2013)

Ne Fritzbox 7360 könnt ich günstig bekommen allerdings läuft auf der ja kein Open-Wrt/DD-WRT


----------



## lialiohu (12. Januar 2013)

falls man alternative firmwares für die Fritzbox haben will kann sich notfalls eine modded Frimware image laden.
FRITZ!BOX - Datenbase - Digital Eliteboard


----------

